# 1 PC an 2 Netzwerke per LAN?



## Nessuno1809 (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und finde nicht wirklich eine Lösung - bis jetzt.

Ich möchte meinen Desktop per Lan an 2 Netzwerke anschließen.

Das 1. Netzwerk ist eine herkömliche DSL Leitung (Modem/Router) und das 2. Netzwerk ist ein LTE Router.

Ich bräuchte das, weil das LTE nur 30GB / Monat hat und danach gedrosselt wird - somit möchte ich das LTE Netz nur für größere Downloads verwenden und Spiele / Internet über das normale DSL Netzwerk aufrufen können.

Bis jetzt habe ich einfach immer die LAN Kabel am PC hinten umgesteckt, ich würde allerdings gerne soetwas wie einen 2-1 Adapter verwenden, wo man einfach einen Schalter umlegt um zwischen den 2 Netzwerken zu switchen?!


Gibt es sowas? Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht gefunden, braucht eigentlich wie gesagt nur ein kleiner Switch sein um zwischen den Netzen zu wählen ohne jedes Mal unter den Schreibtisch zu müssen :S

Gruß


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Juni 2013)

Könntest du nicht einen LAN-Switch nehmen und in Windows dann zwischen den Routern wählen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer 2. Netzwerkkarte?
Kostet 30 € von Intel funktioniert super.
Wenn du dann LTE nicht brauchst einfach die 2. Karte deaktivieren und fertig.

Das wäre so mein Vorshclag


----------



## dr.goodwill (6. Juni 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer 2. Netzwerkkarte?
> Kostet 30 € von Intel funktioniert super.
> Wenn du dann LTE nicht brauchst einfach die 2. Karte deaktivieren und fertig.
> 
> Das wäre so mein Vorshclag



Man könnte auch noch die Prioritäten ändern. Wobei das nicht weniger aufwändig ist, als einfach die Karte zu deaktivieren... Per Verknüpfung am Desktop die einfachste... 

Das ist eine interessante frage, gibt es sowas wie eine Switch fürs Lan?


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (6. Juni 2013)

oder kleinen switch verbauen und bei den einstellungen deiner Netzwerkkarte unter Eigenschaften dir selbst noch eine zweite IP-Adresse hinzufügen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer 2. Netzwerkkarte?
> Kostet 30 € von Intel funktioniert super.


 
Bei den Bandbreiten reicht ne einfache 100 Mbit PCI-Karte, die sollte sich auch für unter 3 € auftreiben lassen, wenn man nicht schlichtweg jemanden kennt, der noch welche rumliegen hat. Ich selbst hatte das ne Zeitlang mit ner DSL-Leitung und ner Netzwerkanbindung im Wohnheim (schneller, aber Datenmengen limitiert und z.T. mit Zugriffsbeschränkungen). (Zusammen mit Sound- Tv- und Grafikkarte sowie zweitweilig dual-slot Kühler und Dual-Slot Fanduct lernt man dann schnell ein gutes Slot-Layout zu schätzen  )


----------



## Dooma (11. Juni 2013)

2. Karte kaufen und die nicht gebrauchte jeweils deaktivieren.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2013)

Deaktivieren oder Standardgateway entsprechend ändern wäre auch mein Vorschlag...


----------



## Otep (11. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hast Du ja sogar 2 Onboard


----------



## loltheripper (11. Juni 2013)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Das ist eine interessante frage, gibt es sowas wie eine Switch fürs Lan?


 öhhmm ja? Switches im Preisvergleich


----------



## N00bler (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du nur ein Lan-Input hast würde ich einen Switch dranhängen und die verschiedenen Netzwerke an den Switch anschließen dann kannst du unter Windows auswählen welches netzwerk du gerne hättest


----------

